# Log to furniture



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

This is my first attempt at posting pictures so beware! I still get all giddy when your able to take a log that was destined to become firewood and make something useful out of it. Somewhere along the line I saw a Charles Brock rocking chair and decided I needed to make one. I started on this project Sept. 3 and just wished I kept track of the time. Hope the pictures download and hope you enjoy. DEW


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

By the way I downloaded the app and my I pad air did the rest.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

ibpdew said:


> By the way I downloaded the app and my I pad air did the rest.[/QUOTE
> 
> ]nice looking chair! Glad you got the app and we're able to upload photos.
> Tom


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

AWSOME!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow! Gorgeous.


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

Tenessee Tim actually inspired me (thx) to cut the forked log to get the feathered crotch wood. I have several slabs that I air dried,based on pictures he posted, for a couple years. If you look closely you can see how the chalked up slab ended centered on the seat. I would recommend the Charles Brock plans to all as they are good but be prepared for alot of work and alot of sanding.:yes:


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

WOW! Beautiful. Is that slab that was used only air dried or did you run it through a kiln? I wish I was talented enough to build something like that.


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

They were air dried and then kiln dried. The kiln was based on Daren's plans.


----------



## jimmy mc (Nov 16, 2013)

That is the most spectacular chair I have ever seen. If you have children give that one to one of them to rock your grandkids in. It is sure to be passed on for generations to come. You will be remembered through that chair. My father made a baby cradle for my wife when she had our first. She gave it to our daughter when she had her first, she gave it to our grand daughter when she had her first. She is going to give it to the first of my fathers great, great, great grand kids to have a child. He would be proud. I think you should be too.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

WOW!!!! Simply GORGEOUS!!! 

I'm glad something I sawed inspired you...man it's just beautiful. Daren's kilns are also awesome!!! I've got walnut in mine now and nearing time to sterilize....BUT I have a good/bad problem....I've ran out of final KD storage/showroom space.

That's awesome the crotch was a wide growth and no trash to affect the strength. What and how did you apply finish???

I'm so glad to see a from log to product thread...hey from the look of the sawn lumber and the rocker, I'd say "..your double talented!!!"

Congrats and have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I had to go back and look again.....LOVE that rocker!!! GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Tim, for the finish I used several coats of tung oil followed by several coats of wiping varnish. My plans are building one for each of my children. Last night I brought home a bunch of Qtr Sawn White Oak for the next chair. My buddy and I bought an older Woodmizer LT30 manual mill and that works at about the right speed for an older guy like my self. I use mostly urban logs and its amazing how nice some of them are. If I can find a picture I will show some cherry and white oak that needs to be sawn yet. I too am running out of storage room. And Darens kiln is another story. Thx for letting me share with you.


----------



## joef (Jul 18, 2012)

nice work, very nice.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Logs to furniture*

Dew
Outstanding! Great job. Thanks for sharing. 
If I understand correctly, you posted these pictures from your I-Pad?
I haven't been able to post from my I-Pad, so I could really use some instruction. 
Also, your rocker reminds me of one Jimmy Carter built and auctioned off for thousands $$$. 
Again, great job on both the project and the pictures. 
Jim


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

GREAT JOB!!! Love the finish

HJ


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

Toolman, go to bottom of Forum Site and read Cricket (Administrator) post on adding pictures.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Beautiful chair. I'm always amazed at how people create such incredible pieces. The wood selection was perfect. Very nice.


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

Can you imagine that wood made into a gunstock. Take it out of the safe, look at it, and put it back in. Wouldn't want to take the chance of scratching it taking it out in the woods.

HJ


----------



## joef (Jul 18, 2012)

reminds me of a Sam Maloof chair.

question; what is the moisture content when starting the chair?

been playin around with rustic pcs.. 
lesson learned-
1.drill a hole in ''green'' pine, as pine shrinks, hole gets bigger. 
2.after baked twigs and branches cool to room temp, they seem to swell a bit

conclusion; get longer nails


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

It was just air dried (about 15%) to start with but sat in heated shop (winter) for about a year. I believe it was about 10% when I sawed ithe seat blank. 10% is the very very highest moisture percent I use and that is marginal!


----------



## IowaDave (May 21, 2015)

That chair is just fabulous, WOW! :thumbsup: And it is even sweeter to know that you milled the log yourself too. That makes me want to go out buy a log saw and build a kiln right now. 

Congrats on a piece that will be handed down for generations.


----------

